# Jungle Carpet Python Terrarium?



## maarup (Jan 17, 2013)

hello all! this is the first time i am going to own a Jungle Carpet, so i was wondering if a 99cm long x 40cm deep x 50cm high terrarium would suffice for a Jungle Carpet? and would that terrarium be too big if i got the Carpet as a well started hatchling and put it in there? please help me, and i have done my homework regarding the subject but i would always like some advice.
Link to terrarium:
Aktie Terrarium 99x40x50cm BUDGET (ACTIES)

thank you for reading


----------



## Ryanb0401 (Dec 21, 2012)

For a fully grown adult, I'd say this was too small. You want around 120x60x60cm MINIMUM for an adult. 120x60x90 is better, and if you can make it even longer then that's better.


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

As above, a little bit on the small side for a jungle, I know it's 3ft and nearly 2ft high but it's no where near deep enough to give the amount of floor space requierd. Minimum floor space is 1sq ft per ft of snake.
A typical jungle will be about 6ft so you're gonna need 6ft of floor space, preferably more.

Yes a hatchling would be fine in there until tt's grown on a little bit.

All my carpets are in 4x2x2 ft vivs.

Carpets love space and climbing so the more you can give them the better.


----------



## maarup (Jan 17, 2013)

alright, form what you guys are saying is this terrarium is too small for an adult Jungle Carpet. so for how long should i keep one in a terrarium? saying that i got a hatchling, how many years of use could i get off that terrarium? and how would i go about filling the terrarium so that the hatchling feels secure?


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Carpets don't need it to be filled up, they're fine to put in large vivariums as hatchlings.

Some good perches and climbing structure and a couple of hides and water bowl is all you'll really need.
Plastic plants can provide a bit of cover but they usually sit on them or pull them down. They're destructive animals.
A hatchling will love that size viv you've got cos it's got the height to be able to put some branches in. They need to be slightly thicker than the snake is.
Pieces of garden cane are ideal for young carpets cos you can tie a few together and keep adding a few more to make it thicker as the snake grows.

All snakes grow at different rates but that size should last it 18 months at a rough estimate.

How are you planning on heating it?
A ceramic on a pulse stat would be the best option.


----------

